# Circuito de un medidor de cable de red



## antargo22 (Jun 16, 2007)

hola alguien me podria pasar circuitos testeadores de cable de  red


----------



## JV (Jun 17, 2007)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tester-cables-red-utp-1775/


----------



## antargo22 (Jun 17, 2007)

Muchas gracias JV por la información que me diste


----------

